# Why is it......



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

......nearly every time I have logged on today, there is a batch of new spam posts from some severely retarded sheep lover (no swearing :roll: ) who has just become the latest member of the TTF?

Surely the management can do something to stop these beastiality perverts from filling the forum with all this spam?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

mighTy Tee said:


> Surely the management can do something to stop these beastiality perverts from filling the forum with all this spam?


Spammers are fully automated 'bots' that crawl the web looking for highly Google ranked websites. Once found they post their links so that they can take advantage of the TTF's good quality Google score.

What you see is only a smidgen of what gets automated each day. There are literally hundreds of accounts that get blocked on the TTF. Unfortunately some do slip through though, and we are powerless to stop them.

Please be assured that we do everything we can, and the mods work very hard to ensure we stay as spam free as possible.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

And just a note to say with out you guy's we would only get half of the spam! please please please keep up the good work


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

deleted


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

Thanks guys for taking the time to explain.

That particular day way a bad day for spam on the forum, either the spammers are being blocked more efficiently or we were the "attack of the day"


----------

